# Solved: no sound on you tube and no adobe flash player



## number12 (Oct 13, 2009)

I've tried all the tips from previous posts but still have no sound. When I try to instal Adobe flash player at the end it says 'installation failed'.

Now trying to follow tech-recipes for vista 32bit
http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/2153/vista_adobe_flash_player/
and I can't find the Macromed directory so stymied again.

thank you for any help!


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

Often one has to uninstall flash to get flash to work, I hope this helps..http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/141/tn_14157.html


----------



## number12 (Oct 13, 2009)

Thank you, now have adobe flash player installed. But still no sound on you tube. Can you steer me in the right direction please?


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

I assume its only youtube that you have silence therefore I can only think that the sound is muted when you view a video.

When you see a video example here 



 . What happens when you hover your mouse over the speaker icon, bottom left of video ?


----------



## number12 (Oct 13, 2009)

The speaker icon had a red x so I clicked on and moved the cursor to max but still no sound.

I also tried yahoo music, found speaker on mute but after changing it to unmute still no sound.


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

When you say,"I've tried all the tips from previous posts but still have no sound"
Did that include updating the sound cards drivers ?


----------



## number12 (Oct 13, 2009)

P.S. I must have changed something because my CD player now has no sound either! 

Thanks


----------



## number12 (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't think I updated the sound cards drivers. How do I do that??


----------



## number12 (Oct 13, 2009)

i've got the sound back for CDs - I'd changed the setting by mistake.


----------



## number12 (Oct 13, 2009)

I can't believe it!! I havent done anything else but I have sound on you tube.


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

I hope everything is back to normal now number12, just for your information it would have helped a lot had you not said "I've tried all the tips from previous posts but still have no sound"
I and I am sure other TSG's would have assumed you checked the drivers first. I know computer faults can be rather overwhelming sometimes
I am in the process of installing a wireless keyboard and its driving me nuts LOL.
So please next time you have a problem be as precise as you can from the first post then more people will jump in to help 

Adding drivers is quite straight forward please search add new drivers and you'll get a wealth of information.


----------

